# Aussagenlogik



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (18. Jun 2022)

Seien T,K,F,G und H aussagenlogische Formeln, die keine Aussagensymbole gemein haben. Sei ferner T eine Tautologie, K eine Kontradiktion und F,G und H kontingente Formeln. Zu welcher semantischen Kategorie (tautologisch, kontradiktorisch, kontingent) gehören dann die folgenden Formeln? Begründen Sie dabei stets Ihre Aussage! (Hinweis: Sie kommen mit Wahrheitstafeln ans Ziel. Oft geht es aber ohne Wahrheitstafel einfacher!)

Was bedeutet der Satz ,, *Seien T,K,F,G und H aussagenlogische Formeln, die keine Aussagensymbole gemein haben ,,?

*Zum Beispiel für diese Aufgabe müssen nicht K, T, F, G, H eine gleiche Wahrheitswert haben? Also müssen sie nicht alle 5 gleichzeitig 0 oder 1 sein?


----------



## LimDul (18. Jun 2022)

Das heißt nach meinen Verständnis, dass sie komplett unabhängig sind.

Wenn z.B. T wäre "(x_1 oder x_2) und x_3", dann kann weder x_1, x_2 oder x_3 in K, F, G oder H auftauchen.

Nachtrag:


> Zum Beispiel für diese Aufgabe müssen nicht K, T, F, G, H eine gleiche Wahrheitswert haben? Also müssen sie nicht alle 5 gleichzeitig 0 oder 1 sein?


Dieser Satz hat zum einen nix mit der Aufgabe zu tun, (Du sollst nur bewerten, in welche Klasse die Aussage fällt, Tautologie, Kontradiktion oder kontigente Formen) und zum anderen wird es schwer das T den Wert 0 hat bzw. K den Wert 1, oder?


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (18. Jun 2022)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Das heißt nach meinen Verständnis, dass sie komplett unabhängig sind.
> 
> Wenn z.B. T wäre "(x_1 oder x_2) und x_3", dann kann weder x_1, x_2 oder x_3 in K, F, G oder H auftauchen.
> 
> ...


Ich habe trotzdem nicht verstanden, woher sollen wir wissen, ob die gemeinsame Symbolen haben oder nicht? Hier sind nur die Formeln T, K, H, G und F. Die haben doch keine Symbolen. Können Sie mir noch genauer Anhang der Aufgabe erkläre?


----------



## LimDul (18. Jun 2022)

> Ich habe trotzdem nicht verstanden, woher sollen wir wissen, ob die gemeinsame Symbolen haben oder nicht


Weil es in der Aufgabe steht:


> die keine Aussagensymbole gemein haben


Da geht es nur darum, dass T, K, F, G oder H unabhängig voneinander sind. Sprich, wenn z.B F 1 ist, hat das keine Auswirkungen drauf, ob z.B. G 0 oder 1 sein kann.

ist die klar, was eine Tautologie, eine Kontradiktion und kontingente Formeln sind?

Was wäre z.B. (T v K) von den dreien?


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (18. Jun 2022)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Das heißt nach meinen Verständnis, dass sie komplett unabhängig sind.
> 
> Wenn z.B. T wäre "(x_1 oder x_2) und x_3", dann kann weder x_1, x_2 oder x_3 in K, F, G oder H auftauchen.
> 
> ...


Was ist der Unterschied, wenn die gemeinsame Symbolen haben? Wir ändert die Lösung mit gemeinsame Symbolen?


----------



## LimDul (18. Jun 2022)

Die Aufgabe wäre nicht mehr lösbar. Weil du dann nicht weiß, ob F=1 und G=0 zulässig wäre.


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (18. Jun 2022)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Weil es in der Aufgabe steht:
> 
> Da geht es nur darum, dass T, K, F, G oder H unabhängig voneinander sind. Sprich, wenn z.B F 1 ist, hat das keine Auswirkungen drauf, ob z.B. G 0 oder 1 sein kann.
> 
> ...


T


LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Weil es in der Aufgabe steht:
> 
> Da geht es nur darum, dass T, K, F, G oder H unabhängig voneinander sind. Sprich, wenn z.B F 1 ist, hat das keine Auswirkungen drauf, ob z.B. G 0 oder 1 sein kann.
> 
> ...


Tautologie ist immer 1 und Kontadiktion ist immer 0, did Verknüpfung die beider Formeln mit  UND ergibt Tautologie


----------



## httpdigest (18. Jun 2022)

Du solltest dir wirklich nochmal alle deine Unterlagen/Mitschriften angucken. Das Symbol "V" ist nicht das UND.


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (18. Jun 2022)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Du solltest dir wirklich nochmal alle deine Unterlagen/Mitschriften angucken. Das Symbol "V" ist nicht das UND.


Ist meine Lösungen richtig?


----------



## httpdigest (18. Jun 2022)

Nein, ist sie nicht. Ich habe mir nur 1) angeguckt, und das ist schon falsch.
Da steht im Prinzip ja: `K => ...` (egal, was auf der rechten Seite der Implikation steht)
Und jetzt guck dir mal die Wahrheitstabelle für Implikationen an.
Vielleicht solltest du diese Aufgaben doch mit Hilfe von Wahrheitstabellen lösen.


----------



## blaBra (18. Jun 2022)

Sei K A, T B, F C und G D, damit man es nicht mit False usw. verwechselt:


```
A B C D  │  (A ↔ B) → (((C ∨ ¬D) ∧ B) ↔ ((¬C ∨ B) ∧ D))
  ─────────┼─────────────────────────────────────────────
  1 1 1 1  │     1   *1      1 0   1    1   0  1    1    
  1 1 1 0  │     1   *0      1 1   1    0   0  1    0    
  1 1 0 1  │     1   *0      0 0   0    0   1  1    1    
  1 1 0 0  │     1   *0      1 1   1    0   1  1    0    
  1 0 1 1  │     0   *1      1 0   0    1   0  0    0    
  1 0 1 0  │     0   *1      1 1   0    1   0  0    0    
  1 0 0 1  │     0   *1      0 0   0    0   1  1    1    
  1 0 0 0  │     0   *1      1 1   0    1   1  1    0    
  0 1 1 1  │     0   *1      1 0   1    1   0  1    1    
  0 1 1 0  │     0   *1      1 1   1    0   0  1    0    
  0 1 0 1  │     0   *1      0 0   0    0   1  1    1    
  0 1 0 0  │     0   *1      1 1   1    0   1  1    0    
  0 0 1 1  │     1   *1      1 0   0    1   0  0    0    
  0 0 1 0  │     1   *1      1 1   0    1   0  0    0    
  0 0 0 1  │     1   *0      0 0   0    0   1  1    1    
  0 0 0 0  │     1   *1      1 1   0    1   1  1    0
```

Weiterhin:


```
Disjunctive normal form (DNF) of
(A↔B)→(((C ∨ ¬D)∧B)↔((¬C ∨ B)∧D))

(B ∧ ¬A) ∨ (A ∧ ¬B) ∨ (B ∧ D ∧ C) ∨ (C ∧ ¬B) ∨ (¬D ∧ ¬B)

Quine-McCluskey optimization of
(A↔B)→(((C ∨ ¬D)∧B)↔((¬C ∨ B)∧D))

¬B ∧ ¬D ∨  ¬A ∧ B ∨  A ∧ ¬B ∨  C ∧ D

  A B C D  │  (A ↔ B) → (((C ∨ ¬D) ∧ B) ↔ ((¬C ∨ B) ∧ D))
  ─────────┼─────────────────────────────────────────────
  1 1 1 1  │  1
  1 1 1 0  │  0
  1 1 0 1  │  0
  1 1 0 0  │  0
  1 0 1 1  │  1
  1 0 1 0  │  1
  1 0 0 1  │  1
  1 0 0 0  │  1
  0 1 1 1  │  1
  0 1 1 0  │  1
  0 1 0 1  │  1
  0 1 0 0  │  1
  0 0 1 1  │  1
  0 0 1 0  │  1
  0 0 0 1  │  0
  0 0 0 0  │  1
```

Verienfacht ist es also: A⊕B oder A=B=C=D. Oder resubstituiert: K⊕T oder K=T=F=G.

Xor hattet ihr doch schon, oder?


----------



## blaBra (18. Jun 2022)

Ups habe gerade noch zwei Fälle übersehen, es lässt sich nicht weiter vereinfachen als: ¬T ∧ ¬G ∨  ¬K ∧ T ∨  K ∧ ¬T ∨  F ∧ G


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (18. Jun 2022)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Nein, ist sie nicht. Ich habe mir nur 1) angeguckt, und das ist schon falsch.
> Da steht im Prinzip ja: `K => ...` (egal, was auf der rechten Seite der Implikation steht)
> Und jetzt guck dir mal die Wahrheitstabelle für Implikationen an.
> Vielleicht solltest du diese Aufgaben doch mit Hilfe von Wahrheitstabellen lösen.


Habe alles korrigiert, ist es jetzt richtig?


----------



## blaBra (18. Jun 2022)

4) is keine Tautologie.


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (18. Jun 2022)

blaBra hat gesagt.:


> 4) is keine Tautologie.


4 ist kontigent, nur einige Teilformel ergeben Tatologie, die letzte Zeile ist das Endergebnis.


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (18. Jun 2022)

blaBra hat gesagt.:


> Sei K A, T B, F C und G D, damit man es nicht mit False usw. verwechselt:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Nein, hatten wir nicht


----------



## blaBra (18. Jun 2022)

Wirtschaftsinformatiker hat gesagt.:


> 4 ist kontigent


Könnte sein, aber das müsste man anhand der euch in der Vorlesung gegebenen Definitionen bestimmen.

Stell doch wirklich mal Tabellen auf. Und was soll F sein? Aussage oder False/Falsch? Sprich, hat 4) 3 oder 4 Variablen/Literale?


----------



## blaBra (18. Jun 2022)

@Wirtschaftsinformatiker : Hier kannst Du die aussagenlogischen Formeln zwecks Überprüfung auch eingeben: https://www.erpelstolz.at/cgi-bin/cgi-form?key=0000f390


----------



## blaBra (18. Jun 2022)

@Wirtschaftsinformatiker :


```
→
            │
       ┌────┴───────────────────────┐
       │                            │
       ↔                            ↔
       │                            │
    ┌──┴──┐                     ┌───┴────────────────┐
    │     │                     │                    │
    A     B                     ∧                    ∧
                                │                    │
                      ┌─────────┴──┐             ┌───┴──┐
                      │            │             │      │
                      ∨            B             ∨      D
                      │                          │
                   ┌──┴────┐                ┌────┴──┐
                   │       │                │       │
                   C       ¬                ¬       B
                           │                │
                           D                C
```


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (18. Jun 2022)

blaBra hat gesagt.:


> @Wirtschaftsinformatiker :
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Danke


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (18. Jun 2022)

Wirtschaftsinformatiker hat gesagt.:


> Danke


Können Sie mir auch bei diese Aufgabe helfen?
*Sei*


----------



## blaBra (18. Jun 2022)

Bei 4) kommt es auch noch auf die Closed world assumption an denke ich 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Meniskusschaden (18. Jun 2022)

Wirtschaftsinformatiker hat gesagt.:


> blaBra hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> > 4) is keine Tautologie.
> ...


Für mich ist 4 eine Tautologie. Begründung:

```
(( K <=> T ) => ((( F v ¬G ) ^ T ) <=> (( ¬F v T ) ^ G )))
(( 0 <=> 1 ) => ((( F v ¬G ) ^ T ) <=> (( ¬F v T ) ^ G )))
(  0         => ((( F v ¬G ) ^ T ) <=> (( ¬F v T ) ^ G )))
```


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (18. Jun 2022)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Für mich ist 4 eine Tautologie. Begründung:
> 
> ```
> (( K <=> T ) => ((( F v ¬G ) ^ T ) <=> (( ¬F v T ) ^ G )))
> ...


Ja stimmt


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (18. Jun 2022)

Wirtschaftsinformatiker hat gesagt.:


> Können Sie mir auch bei diese Aufgabe helfen?
> *Sei*
> Anhang anzeigen 18504





Wirtschaftsinformatiker hat gesagt.:


> Können Sie mir auch bei diese Aufgabe helfen?
> *Sei*
> Anhang anzeigen 18504


Kannst du mit bitte auch bei diese Aufgabe helfen?


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (18. Jun 2022)

Wirtschaftsinformatiker hat gesagt.:


> Danke


Anhang anzeigen 18516
Kannst du mir bitte auch bei diese Aufgabe helfen?


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (18. Jun 2022)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Für mich ist 4 eine Tautologie. Begründung:
> 
> ```
> (( K <=> T ) => ((( F v ¬G ) ^ T ) <=> (( ¬F v T ) ^ G )))
> ...


Kannst du mir bitte auch bei diese Aufgabe helfen?


----------



## blaBra (18. Jun 2022)

@Meniskusschaden : Wenn ich mich nicht verschrieben habe:



...

Aber du hast absolut recht:









						tautology (A <=> B) => (((C or ~D) and B) <=> ((~C or B) and D)) - Wolfram|Alpha
					

Wolfram|Alpha brings expert-level knowledge and capabilities to the broadest possible range of people—spanning all professions and education levels.




					www.wolframalpha.com
				







```
DNF | (A AND (NOT B)) OR ((NOT A) AND B) OR ((NOT A) AND (NOT D)) OR (C AND D)
CNF | ((NOT A) OR (NOT B) OR C) AND ((NOT A) OR (NOT B) OR D) AND (A OR B OR C OR (NOT D))
ANF | NOT (D XOR (A AND B) XOR (A AND D) XOR (B AND D) XOR (C AND D) XOR (A AND B AND D) XOR (A AND C AND D) XOR (B AND C AND D))
NOR | ((NOT A) NOR (NOT B) NOR C) NOR ((NOT A) NOR (NOT B) NOR D) NOR (A NOR B NOR C NOR (NOT D))
NAND | (A NAND (NOT B)) NAND ((NOT A) NAND B) NAND ((NOT A) NAND (NOT D)) NAND (C NAND D)
AND | (NOT (A AND B AND (NOT C))) AND (NOT (A AND B AND (NOT D))) AND (NOT ((NOT A) AND (NOT B) AND (NOT C) AND D))
OR | (NOT ((NOT A) OR B)) OR (NOT (A OR (NOT B))) OR (NOT (A OR D)) OR (NOT ((NOT C) OR (NOT D)))
(assuming NAND and NOR are n-ary operators)
```









						(A <=> B) => (((C or ~D) and B) <=> ((~C or B) and D)) - Wolfram|Alpha
					

Wolfram|Alpha brings expert-level knowledge and capabilities to the broadest possible range of people—spanning all professions and education levels.




					www.wolframalpha.com


----------



## blaBra (18. Jun 2022)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Für mich ist 4 eine Tautologie. Begründung:
> 
> ```
> (( K <=> T ) => ((( F v ¬G ) ^ T ) <=> (( ¬F v T ) ^ G )))
> ...


@Wirtschaftsinformatiker 4 ist tautologisch.


----------



## blaBra (18. Jun 2022)

```
A | B | C | D | A⧦B implies (C ∨ ¬D) ∧ B⧦(¬C ∨ B) ∧ D
T | T | T | T | T
T | T | T | F | F
T | T | F | T | F
T | T | F | F | F
T | F | T | T | T
T | F | T | F | T
T | F | F | T | T
T | F | F | F | T
F | T | T | T | T
F | T | T | F | T
F | T | F | T | T
F | T | F | F | T
F | F | T | T | T
F | F | T | F | T
F | F | F | T | F
F | F | F | F | T
```

Ohne Zeile 14 und 15 wahr, wäre das viel angenehmer zu vereinfachen...


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (18. Jun 2022)

blaBra hat gesagt.:


> @Meniskusschaden : Wenn ich mich nicht verschrieben habe:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 18521
> 
> ...


Ist es jetzt Tatologie, bin jetzt durchfnander


----------



## Meniskusschaden (18. Jun 2022)

blaBra hat gesagt.:


> @Meniskusschaden : Wenn ich mich nicht verschrieben habe:


Erpelstolz weiß ja nichts davon, dass A und B (bzw. K und T) Kontradiktion und Tautologie sind. Deshalb kommt dort `false` heraus.

Bei WolframAlpha hast du die äußere Klammer nicht gesetzt. Deshalb kommt da `true` heraus. Wenn du sie setzen würdest, käme `false` heraus, was ebenfalls daran liegt, dass dort nichts über die Kontradiktions- bzw. Tautologie-eigenschaft der beiden Aussagen bekannt ist.


----------



## blaBra (18. Jun 2022)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Erpelstolz weiß ja nichts davon, dass A und B (bzw. K und T) Kontradiktion und Tautologie sind. Deshalb kommt dort `false` heraus.
> 
> Bei WolframAlpha hast du die äußere Klammer nicht gesetzt. Deshalb kommt da `true` heraus. Wenn du sie setzen würdest, käme `false` heraus, was ebenfalls daran liegt, dass dort nichts über die Kontradiktions- bzw. Tautologie-eigenschaft der beiden Aussagen bekannt ist.



Danke. also sind K und T nicht einfach irgendwelche "wahr/falsch" Variablen... Sie sind mit einer Bedeutung belegt...

Und das WolframAlpha eine äußere Klammer will das wusste ich noch nicht.


----------



## httpdigest (18. Jun 2022)

blaBra hat gesagt.:


> also sind K und T nicht einfach irgendwelche "wahr/falsch" Variablen... Sie sind mit einer Bedeutung belegt...


Wie halt im ersten Post definiert:


Wirtschaftsinformatiker hat gesagt.:


> Seien T,K,F,G und H aussagenlogische Formeln, die keine Aussagensymbole gemein haben. *Sei ferner T eine Tautologie, K eine Kontradiktion*


----------

